
How long should robots live? - anjalik
http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/26/technology/kill-switch-ai-ethics/index.html
======
bandrami
I find it kind of ironic that Priyadarshi predicts AI won't be making
decisions based on "fear of things, phobia, race issues or anxiety", when the
article opens with an example of an AI that did exactly that.

